# Update on Coco



## lizardboy101 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢ve had Coco for...I think three weeks. SheÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s grown 2.5 inches and already started to shed(her tails pretty much done). So, I figured IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢d take some pix and post them

























Alex


----------



## Srakha (Nov 3, 2007)

She's beautiful.. I love all the browns in her pattern.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

Very pretty girl. I'm considering a red female to keep my B&W male company.


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. Has it calmed down around you yet?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive remarks guys. She has calmed down actually she is still a little huffy when I take her out of the tub or her feeding enclosure and every now and then when I first pick her up, but otherwise she's pretty laid back. When I do hold her she just sits in my hand and occasionaly walks around...after about 5-6 minutes though she wants to get down and run around.


----------



## dorton (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice looking red.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 3, 2007)

hehe I love the picture when shes trying to puff up and look big and bad.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

She is nice!! Looks like a awesome little girl!!


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 4, 2007)

> hehe I love the picture when shes trying to puff up and look big and bad.


 Ya she thought she was SCARY. lol. I just surprised her a bit there. lol. She wasn't expecting me. Quick question...how much should she be eating(in pinkies...she refuses to eat anything else except for some bok choy now and again, what can I say...shes wierd) she's 18.5 inches? [/code]


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 4, 2007)

Haver you tried soft boiled eggs? Just boil them for three minutes.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 4, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Haver you tried soft boiled eggs? Just boil them for three minutes.



Are they able to eat the shell? Is the consitancy of the egg hard enough to break the shell without having an egg mess?

Ive never used eggs before, so I'm not quit sure.

Store bought regular eggs as well?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 4, 2007)

No I haven't...I've tried scrambled eggs, she shows no interest but I'll try it.


----------



## Tegudude (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice little guy and OT hey alex remeber me from over at RZ Leoman23.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

RehabRalphy said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Haver you tried soft boiled eggs? Just boil them for three minutes.
> ...



I buy organic free range chicken eggs from the hippie store here. I used to hard boil em and slice em with no shell, but Bobby suggested the 3 minute boil and it works great on my buddies Teg. I couldn't know because he's asleep. Argh!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

I just tried a soft boiled egg today and my Gu loved it. Boil it for 3 mins just like Bobby said.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well on the first try I got nothing...I'm going for another round today. lol.


----------

